# Chubby Gorilla alternative



## NOOB (27/11/19)

Morning Vape Fam.

Does anyone possibly have some advice on a "softer" alternative for the Chubby Gorilla style juice bottle?

I have been battling with sore wrists for about a year now and it seems to be getting worse, to the point where I am having trouble refilling the old squonk bottle. I personally suspect Carpel Tunnel, but doctors seems to be taking the CIA's approach on this one... "We can neither confirm, nor deny"... 

As such, I have been looking, but can't seem to find a softer Cubby Gorilla style juice bottle. Not sure if something like this exists, or whether my scouting techniques have just let me down. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/11/19)

@NOOB the old bottles from Vapour Mountain are the ones you want. Not sure if there any still around but the Plastics shop may have something similar.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (27/11/19)

I bought a whole bunch of these for about R5 a pop a while back. With seals and inserts.
I've had them for 3 years now so I have no idea where they came from.

Where are you based? I'll send you some for free if you'll cover shipping. Or if you're in Cape Town you can pick them up.

I've got 50 and 100ml. If you'd prefer to buy from an online store I think they are called HDPE bottles. I might be wrong though.

Ps, they last basically forever.

Looks like I posted a bit late, but same as the bottles in the above post.

Edit, this offer is for anyone who needs. I have about 10 of each size to spare.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/11/19)

Westpack

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## GSM500 (27/11/19)

These are available from BLCK for R7.00 each. Also remember Black Friday will be 20% of everything

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (27/11/19)

Chickenstrip said:


> I bought a whole bunch of these for about R5 a pop a while back. With seals and inserts.
> I've had them for 3 years now so I have no idea where they came from.
> 
> Where are you based? I'll send you some for free if you'll cover shipping. Or if you're in Cape Town you can pick them up.
> ...


 
Those you get at Westpack. From 5ml to 100ml. About R25-R30 for 6. Not too sure of the price.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (27/11/19)

Hi all, thanks for the advice, pointers, and offers. I really do appreciate it. @Chickenstrip, I will PM you shortly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

